# 05 Brute 750 Rear brake replace ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys,I want to replace the rear brake disks inside the rear diff. on my brute 750. Is this a hard job,and can I just order the three disks required to replace,or do I need all plates required ? My rear brakes are toast,and I tried to adjust them without any luck.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would replace the hole pack in there,and we will start to see more soon from the 05 and 06 brutes getting about that time to replace them..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed, replace the complete pack and order all the seals too. I might be tempted to replace the bearings while in there just for GP.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They are not hard at all to get out....that rear diff is probably one of the easiest things to work with on the whole bike lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.More money.......


----------

